# YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'Chestnut' leather strap*


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'Chestnut' leather strap*

Nice pictures, especially the macros. Love the finishing on the case back.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'Chestnut' leather strap*



Nokie said:


> Nice pictures, especially the macros. Love the finishing on the case back.


Thanks a lot, Nokie


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black crocodile strap*


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black crocodile strap*

Nice "aqua terra".


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black crocodile strap*



Okapi001 said:


> Nice "aqua terra".


Thanks Okapi001


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Python strap*


----------



## swordfish_101 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black crocodile strap*

Awesome pics!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black crocodile strap*



swordfish_101 said:


> Awesome pics!


Thanks mate


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Thick leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • VIDEO*


----------



## Micheal192 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black crocodile strap*

A very lovely piece


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black crocodile strap*



Micheal192 said:


> A very lovely piece


Thanks Micheal192, and *welcome to WUS !*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'TROPIC' rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Milanese bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'Carbon-style' leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black crocodile strap*



SlowRide925 said:


> Loving the case back


Thanks, SlowRide925


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Verdigris nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B "CHEVERNY" • Black nylon strap*


----------



## carpeeyon (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'Chestnut' leather strap*

very nice photos mate.
watch also looks pretty sweet. somewhat similar to omega no?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'Chestnut' leather strap*



carpeeyon said:


> very nice photos mate.
> watch also looks pretty sweet. somewhat similar to omega no?


Thanks carpeeyon,

It looks a bit like the Omega AquaTerra indeed.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Bronze ZULU*


----------



## Zach Browman (May 6, 2014)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*

Beautiful... I'm not familiar with this brand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*



Zach Browman said:


> Beautiful... I'm not familiar with this brand


Thanks Zach 

It's a relatively old french brand&#8230; it began in 1975 during the quartz age.

Yonger et Bresson, la marque| Montres haut de gamme pour Homme et Femme

The 2011 line introduced the new _Ambre_ "in-house" movement (_designed & assembled_ in *Morteau*, Doubs, France).

If you're interested, here's my small collection :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-pyrate-%95-ybh-8350-a-2809514.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-%95-chenonceau-1349897.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-lavali%C8re-ybh8348-947954.html

Pre-Ambre (SeaGull movements)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-8316-diderot-line-506240.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-dumas-ybh8327-621203.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-diderot-393900.html

Vintage quartz chronograph :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-vd54-chronograph-525886.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Bund*


----------



## raveen (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*

Superb.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*



raveen said:


> Superb.


Thanks, Raveen


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'Bond' ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "CHEVERNY" • 'Carbon pattern' leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Tan Rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Buffalo strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*

the dial is stunning, and reminds me so much of the one on my ball engineer II GMT red. nice!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'France' nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Milanese*


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*

Reno I've inclined as much before and I'll reinforce my opinion again, you truly do bring watch photography to levels of inspirational artistry unlike any other on this forum or the many others that I've visited! And we have a long list on this forum of high caliber photographers! This thread not unlike the many others in which I've had the pleasure to see your unequivocal talent on display is the WIS equivalent of visiting a 5 star restaurant! Thanks once again!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*



watchobs said:


> Reno I've inclined as much before and I'll reinforce my opinion again, you truly do bring watch photography to levels of inspirational artistry unlike any other on this forum or the many others that I've visited! And we have a long list on this forum of high caliber photographers! This thread not unlike the many others in which I've had the pleasure to see your unequivocal talent on display is the WIS equivalent of visiting a 5 star restaurant! Thanks once again!


Ooooookay.

You are driving my already much too high lack of modesty to whole new levels :-d

Seriously, thanks ;-) I appreciate.

It's a bit weird how I like taking pictures of those little objects&#8230; I usually take a dozen pictures a day (sometimes more), and the endless possibilities with straps and bracelets keep my interest pretty high 

No idea how long this hobby will last (_if_ it ever stops one day), but so far, it's been a pleasant trip


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Orange nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'GULF' nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black nylon strap*


----------



## Culto (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*

Very classy


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Brown leather strap*


----------



## nightowll (Sep 5, 2017)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*

Its beautiful.

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Brown J&S leather strap*


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Wonderful eye-candy....that would easily distract me by the minute....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LARufCTR said:


> Wonderful eye-candy....that would easily distract me by the minute....


Thanks LARufCTR, glad you like it


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • 'Coffee' leather ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • PU leather ZULU*


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*

Nice watch and pics.


----------



## Coaxia (Dec 21, 2018)

I do like the look of that


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Gray Perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Black rubber + Red stitching*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • Beige perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On *DILOY* rally strap 😎


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Post-Halloween *Orange* ZULU


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Titanium mesh ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black* rubber band 😎


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*DILOY rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beige Y&B leather strap*


----------



## Busayo (8 mo ago)

Reno said:


> *YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346*


nice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Busayo said:


> nice


Thanks Busayo 🖐


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ZULU 'France'*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Red rally strap*


----------

